# Cutting board



## cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

Been using the typical slide out cutting board that one finds in their lower kitchen cabinets but its time to get something better.....can't believe we've put up with it for all these years. My wife and I like to cook so we recently bought several Miyabi Fusion knives, I know there considered middle of the road compared to many I see here on the forum but that's ok, they are working out nicely for us. Anyway back to the cutting board, I see many to choose from and looking for something fairly large like 18"x24" give or take a few inches.....I've read mixed opinions regarding bamboo as many claim its to hard for our type of knives and could damage them if were not careful. I also see one's made from Cypress wood I think that many seem to like but also with mixed opinions, the same with teak wood.....most likely will be the case with any of the cutting boards I'm finding ha ha. Thinking to keep it simple and go for something like a Boos cutting board end grain type, they seem reasonable in cost and look nice. Were looking to keep it more on the affordable side at around $100-$150 range....be nice to go for one of the custom one's I see here on the forum with multi types of woods but not wanting to spend that kind of coin right now, were looking to do a complete kitchen re-do so bottom line for now is something that works for the time being and doesn't screw up our knives.....suggestions welcome and thanks.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm a fan of the soft hinoki boards, probably the easiest on the blade edge without being too soft, and they're light enough for an easy carry to the sink for washing. You may, or may not, have a warping issue with these, so that's the major downside. 

I use the hinoki boards (large and smaller) for vegetables, and I use one Hi-Soft board (synthetic sort-of rubber) for meat and fish to avoid cross-contamination. I could just use another hinoki board for meat and fish, but using a synthetic one makes it easy to quickly grab the one I want for each purpose. Just don't get hard plastic for this. Use something like Hi-Soft that's softer.

That's something to consider if you choose a large end-grain board. You might want a thin synthetic mat-type board to use on top of the butcher block, for some things like chicken with a higher salmonella risk. I know some folks just wipe down a single board and use it for everything, but I've started being more careful in my older years, when the immune system ain't what it used to be. I'd rather just swap out the boards, and give the meat/fish one an especially good cleaning in the sink. That's one of the reasons I don't use big end-grain boards, I want them light enough to easily carry.


----------



## cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the input....yes I've seen the Hinoki Japanese Cypress Wood boards, they look nice and reasonable cost wise and I like that they are light weight and move around easily. 

Are these types all the same and created equal or have you found a particular manufacture to buy these from? I see many on Amazon for cheap but small sizes.....I have spotted a few larger ones but at $225 is that the norm for pricing on the large one's?


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 24, 2018)

That $221 price seems very high for a plain hinoki board unless it's extra large size. The two I have are Shun, the medium (which is actually fairly small) at $50 and the large at $80. These were just the first I ran into, there are other sources like the ones here: 

https://www.cuttingboard.com/hinoki/

And these are the ones I spotted recently with walnut edges for anti-warp:

https://echefknife.com/product/yosh...-cutting-board-with-anti-twisting-walnut-rim/

Don't over spend on hinoki boards, because while you can sand them to eliminate cutting lines and refresh the surface, I don't think of them as something that can last 10 or 20 years like some of the larger hardwood end-grain cutting boards. I'll replace 'em when I need to.


----------



## cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

I was looking for something in the 18"x24' and the first link you mentioned has them at $239.....it seems like once you get over the 12" x 20" or similar size they really jump up in price. I've seen several of the smaller and medium ones at about the $50-$80 range but was thinking going larger.....maybe its not necessary and having multiples of smaller ones is a better choice as you mentioned above regarding cross contamination. Appreciate the feedback, thanks.


----------



## cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

In my searching I ran across Kobi blocks cutting boards http://www.kobiblocks.com/cutting-boards/ 

Anyone have experience with these, the walnut edge grain or cherry edge grain look nice. I like they do any size you want and the pricing seems reasonable.


----------



## inferno (Jan 24, 2018)

There are so many boards out there its a complete jungle. Just get one you like and be happy. If the knife gets dull, sharpen it.
I kinda like sharpening my knives so I use plastic boards. zwilling with antislip borders.


----------



## inferno (Jan 24, 2018)

Also if you want something completely over the top, just get wood from http://www.bellforestproducts.com/ and build it yourself.
the sky is the limit here.


----------



## cooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Ended up splurging a bit and went with a boardsmith......Choose the 16"x22" walnut.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 26, 2018)

cooper said:


> Ended up splurging a bit and went with a boardsmith......Choose the 16"x22" walnut.



Best choice you could have made...even if you only went with the maple but the walnut is especially nice. These are made much better than the Boos which are actually fine but somewhat overrated.


----------



## cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Best choice you could have made...even if you only went with the maple but the walnut is especially nice. These are made much better than the Boos which are actually fine but somewhat overrated.



I think so too.....really looking forward in getting the Boardsmith.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 26, 2018)

It sounds like you found your board, but I've long been a fan of composite cutting boards by Sani Tuff, they're super durable, not crazy expensive, and are very good for edge retention (they're fairly common in nicer restaurants). If you ever look to switch it up from wood, I highly suggest these. They also come in a range of sizes and thicknesses, so you wouldn't have to put yourself too far out to test the waters! Best of luck!


----------



## cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

I did check out the Sani Tuff boards and it was a consideration and still may be so for a second board.....I thought I read a few commenting the Sani Tuff boards to grab the edge of the knife a bit and one needs to be more aware of that, not sure if its true or not as I've not used one. I think I could eventually end up with two boards. Reading through the threads here on the forum many comment using multiple boards, one for vegi and such and the second for their meats & fish, etc...I can see that being a good approach.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 26, 2018)

If you do go for a second board for protein, consider the Hi Soft brand as well as Sani Tuff. It's easy on the blade edge without being too "grabby" or sticking. That might happen if you do a lot of heavy chopping for vegetables, but I use my Hi Soft board only for meat and fish, where there isn't that much heavy blade action on the board. It's holding up very well so far. Very easy to clean.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 26, 2018)

Shoot,I got a 15"x15" x2" end grain hardwood cutting board from Amazon for like $40.Looks just as good as some of those $200 boards.


----------



## hmansion (Jan 26, 2018)

A Boardsmith board is more like a piece of fine furniture for the kitchen! After years of mineral-oiling and bees-waxing, they take a rich, luminous glow that is a pleasure to work on. Love my maple 18x24!

I dont hear so much about San Jamar here, but I highly recommend their Tuff-Cut boards for a secondary meats-cheeses-other-harder-to-clean-items board. I have multiples of them and over the years theyve held up great with no warping. I just throw it in the dishwasher after spatchcocking a chicken or slicing a roast...

San Jamar TC121812GV Tuff-Cut High Tech Resin Grooved Cutting Board, 18" Width x 12" Height x 1/2" Depth https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BQTZHQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## chinacats (Jan 26, 2018)

Of you wind up with a second board of just get another Boardsmith...maybe cherry? I have an older mahogany that just keeps getting better...unfortunately these are no longer available.

As to needing 2 boards, 'nah but I do have a &#127809; as backup

Next backup will be a two-tone...:wink:


----------



## inferno (Jan 26, 2018)

Just a question. Why mineral oil and not a hardening oil like tung oil?


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 26, 2018)

inferno said:


> Just a question. Why mineral oil and not a hardening oil like tung oil?



Tung oil is advised against for use as a cutting board oil because some people might have nut allergies.That is my understanding from various reads.


----------



## inferno (Jan 26, 2018)

i see. I like it though. All my knife handles have like 10-20 layers tung, and pretty much everything wood that I will "water cycle" gets tung oil. so it lasts.


----------



## cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Just for giggles I bought a Boos walnut just to check out, never had one before.....overall looks arn't bad but one can easily tell its a mass production board, your typical hi and low spots through out, glue joints are a bit more present, etc.....Not sure I'll keep it as a second board. The Sani Tuff mentioned looks interesting and may get one to check out. Sure looking forward in getting the Boardsmith walnut board.....A second Boardsmith could also be in my future but need to put the first one though its paces.


----------



## matbel (Nov 10, 2018)

cooper said:


> Just for giggles I bought a Boos walnut just to check out, never had one before.....overall looks arn't bad but one can easily tell its a mass production board, your typical hi and low spots through out, glue joints are a bit more present, etc.....Not sure I'll keep it as a second board. The Sani Tuff mentioned looks interesting and may get one to check out. Sure looking forward in getting the Boardsmith walnut board.....A second Boardsmith could also be in my future but need to put the first one though its paces.


For my part, I have magnetic cutting board. Very simple design with an end that can hold my chef knife. From bloc poisson. Boos..... never again.












P_magnetique_WEB_4



__ matbel
__ Nov 10, 2018
__ 1



Magnetic cutting board


----------



## Stx00lax (Nov 10, 2018)

cooper said:


> Ended up splurging a bit and went with a boardsmith......Choose the 16"x22" walnut.


Did the same. Pricey, but totally worth it. Insanely well made, looks gorgeous, great people to deal with and you are supporting a small American business. It gets tons of compliments


----------



## Kgp (Nov 11, 2018)

Here's my Boardsmith. This was five years ago when new. Still perfect.

Ken


----------



## Mattai (Nov 12, 2018)

As a non-American board member I can throw in this concept from Germany into the ring: the 'Frankfurter Brett'.

Although the price is a bit overrated and definitely has some hipster-tax on it I fell in love with the concept and bought myself one.

I love cooking with this thing. I added quite an amount of GN-bowls to my kitchen (GN = Gastronorm...a size standard for European kitchen utensil measures) and got rid of all the hassle when preparing and cutting and storing 15 ingredients in advance of cooking.

Check this here:
https://www.frankfurter-brett.de

Cheers,
Mateus


----------



## gman (Nov 12, 2018)

i'm using a Mediera teak board, and so far so good after 2.5 years of use. tolerates being wet very well, even when i get lazy and don't oil it for long periods of time. hasn't warped in the slightest, even only using one side (because it has legs). also seems to be a good level of softness. some of my knives stick into it when they are freshly sharpened, but i don't rock chop, so no concerns about chipping (i guess that might be a problem if i did rock chop), and they stay sharp for a long time.

my previous board was bamboo and i absolutely hated it. warped like crazy, dulled my knives really quickly, and eventually split down the middle, despite frequent oiling.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 13, 2018)

I purchased this from Korin and cut it in half with my table saw. Very happy with it. https://www.korin.com/TK-203-01-120


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hunted around for a long time to find a good end grain board for a reasonable price. Found this guy on Ebay and bought one of his larger walnut boards when they were on sale. Been using it for the last 3 years and it still looks new with just a 1-2 month oil treatment. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Waln...Swcu5URGQQ:sc:UPSGround!75061!US!-1:rk:6:pf:0

I even bought a couple of seconds to use as amplifier stands.


----------



## John Loftis (Nov 14, 2018)

This is the first time I've noticed this thread, but I just wanted to pop in and say thanks all for the kind words about the BoardSMITH. Really makes my day to be appreciated for what we're trying to do. 

There are lots of ways to go with cutting boards; always pros and cons of quality, price, sustainability, longevity, knife feel, aesthetics, etc. Our goal has always been to make the best possible product. We aren't the cheapest, certainly, but it's really gratifying to see our boards still being regularly used and enjoyed 2, 5, and even 10 years (thanks David Smith) down the road. 

For those who are price conscious, I almost always have manufacturer's seconds available. I don't always take the time to photograph and upload them, but there are always a few boards that don't quite make the cut aesthetically (by my standards). I believe that our 'seconds' are likely far prettier and better made than most companies' 'firsts.' So reach out to me directly if you'd like a BoardSMITH board at a discount and I can see what I've got kicking around. 

We've also got a bunch of one-offs listed on the website (specials and seconds page). 

To answer an earlier question, I wouldn't finish/protect a butcher block with anything other than mineral oil and board butter (mineral oil and beeswax). I haven't used it, but there's also a fairly new product made from refined coconut oil that probably would work fine as well (has to be the refined stuff-- non-refined can go rancid). If you don't have moral issues with petroleum products, just stick with mineral oil. The refined coconut oil is extremely expensive and I don't know if it works as well as traditional butcher block oil.


----------



## Bert2368 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bit of thread necromancy here.

Herself decided that she wasn't going to let ME have all the wood shop fun time... And had watched a bunch of YouTube videos to learn how those fancy patterned edge grain cutting boards she likes are made.

Her first batch is shown here, all glued up, most of them are surface sanded. Down to routing rounded edges and possibly some finger grooves to make them easy to pick up & then oiling and waxing.

She has not lost any fingers (yet), had one nasty kick back from a piece of wood that pinched the blade on our table saw, resulting in an amazing bruise. I've had to pull a lot of splinters out of her. But overall, she thinks it's been worth it.


----------



## daveb (Nov 30, 2019)

Winter in MN. You could open a retail outlet come spring


----------



## labor of love (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m looking pretty hard at this one for the house. Could somebody do better job of spending my $150 better than me? Is there a better deal out there?

Maple End Grain Chopping Block 20 x 15 x 3 1/2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OWEE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.rY4Db93ZXE98


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Dec 1, 2019)

I just got this made from a local wood worker here in Denmark. It is edge grain walnut and it measures 50x30x4 cm. I chose wood and size myself. It is treated with raw virgin linseed oil. I could have chosen end grain aswell. But chose edgegrain because of looks and fewer glue contacts that can fail. 

It is just so nice looking and feels solid and heavy. But unfortunately I haven't used it yet. My wife is very firm that it has to be wrapped and saved for Christmas.

The price was about 25 % more then a mass produced board the same size.


----------



## GeneH (Dec 4, 2019)

inferno said:


> ..... I kinda like sharpening my knives so I use plastic boards....



This. 

Ok, I'd love to have rubber board or think block and save the edges, but the plastic boards are light, thin, ridgid enough to move around, fit at an angle in the sink for a good wash, and stuff under the cabinet when not being used. We have two, so space and portability is even more important.


----------



## Stratguy (Dec 4, 2019)

What do you guys think of the Epicurean boards. I can't find much in the way of reviews that aren't from sellers.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 4, 2019)

Stratguy said:


> What do you guys think of the Epicurean boards. I can't find much in the way of reviews that aren't from sellers.



I like them for raw protein because I can sanitize in the dishwasher.
The material feels hard on the edge, but that's not an issue for slicing proteins.

I did use one once to mince chicken with a cleaver. I ended up with small shards of cutting board in my meat, so they will not hold up to chopping.

Pros:
Light, thin and don't warp in dishwasher

Cons:
Feel hard on edge
Can chip with hard use.


----------



## Stratguy (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks Parbaked.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 4, 2019)

Stratguy said:


> What do you guys think of the Epicurean boards. I can't find much in the way of reviews that aren't from sellers.



I don't own one but a friend does. They seem to hold up fairly well but my take is too hard for regular use. My rule of thumb is that there should be some give with fingernail pressure and it fails that. Hi-Soft and variants, Hinoki, softer polyethylene, and softer end grain (e.g. cherry) will pass that test. Bone breaker chopping is another matter entirely.


----------



## jaeysehn (Dec 4, 2019)

Just wanted to give a strong recommendation for Hasegawa cutting boards. They're absolutely amazing for all sorts of ingredients, and extremely easy to clean due to their light weight. The main thing is how easy on the knife edge they are. But they're designed in a way that you won't get your knife sticking into it as much as a Hi-soft. They're probably some of the nicest synthetic boards out there, and when they're on sale they are a pretty good deal. Asahi boards are also a good alternative but I've heard they're better mainly for breaking down fish.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 5, 2019)

+1 for Hasegawa. I have a few different size boards and one thin mat. I mainly use them for protein but works great for harder ingredients too with easier cutting style. You can feel the surface is gentle to knives edges.


----------



## Michi (Dec 5, 2019)

I have a 5 mm Hasegawa that I put on top of my normal board for proteins. It's light, easy to clean, and works well. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## inferno (Dec 6, 2019)

GeneH said:


> This.
> 
> Ok, I'd love to have rubber board or think block and save the edges, but the plastic boards are light, thin, ridgid enough to move around, fit at an angle in the sink for a good wash, and stuff under the cabinet when not being used. We have two, so space and portability is even more important.



i have one of these gray ones. I think the design is quite ok. but the rim is just softer plastic. a few years ago i had a similar one but the rim was rubber. that was much better.


----------



## Simme (Dec 7, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m looking pretty hard at this one for the house. Could somebody do better job of spending my $150 better than me? Is there a better deal out there?
> 
> Maple End Grain Chopping Block 20 x 15 x 3 1/2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OWEE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.rY4Db93ZXE98



I bought this some time ago. It came dried out and with a couple of scratches. After some tlc with oil and boardbutter its amazing. Even with shipping to DK and Wat i think its a steal


----------



## sleepy (Dec 7, 2019)

Any thoughts on an affordable, lighter board somewhere around 15" x 10" in size? Just looking for something that's light enough for my wife to pull out and use regularly, already have a large walnut butcher's block.

I was thinking a hinoki board might fit the bill, but how heavy/light would something like a Hi Soft be in comparison? (Also, Hi Soft or Sani Tuff?) Are there better hinoki options than the Shun boards?


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 7, 2019)

sleepy said:


> Any thoughts on an affordable, lighter board somewhere around 15" x 10" in size? Just looking for something that's light enough for my wife to pull out and use regularly, already have a large walnut butcher's block.
> 
> I was thinking a hinoki board might fit the bill, but how heavy/light would something like a Hi Soft be in comparison? (Also, Hi Soft or Sani Tuff?) Are there better hinoki options than the Shun boards?



+1 on Hinoki. I got a cheap one (non-Shun) through Amazon. It’s more or less replaced my end grain board for daily use. Light, pleasant feel on knife contact, and it smells nice. The one I got was branded as made in Korea if that helps.


----------



## pete84 (Dec 7, 2019)

Pasta on a large boos maple edge grain
Veggies on boardsmith cherry end grains (these are amazing quality)
Raw protein on a ashi rubber board

Gave my mom a Hinoki board, she loves it. Lightweight, easy on edges, affordable and naturally anti-microbial. Hinoki for veg and ashi/highsoft rubber for proteins are my recommendations.
I fell in love with the rubber boards during my years doing sushi, the large ones are like a big playground for a cook. The rubber boards are quite dense and heavy for the size.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 7, 2019)

Hinoki FTW!!
The good ones have a strip of wood inlaid across the grain to prevent warping.
I have a cheap Shun from Amazon that's held up fine.


The Konosuke board is pricey but has a small "stand" to help it dry completely.
http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/hinoki-cutting-board-small-with-stand-1525-x-95.html


----------



## SeattleBen (Dec 7, 2019)

I'll throw in for boardsmith. They were great to deal with and the board is high enough quality that it's potentially an heirloom piece.


----------



## panda (Dec 8, 2019)

Kristoffer said:


> +1 on Hinoki. I got a cheap one (non-Shun) through Amazon. It’s more or less replaced my end grain board for daily use. Light, pleasant feel on knife contact, and it smells nice. The one I got was branded as made in Korea if that helps.


I picked up the same one recently also


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 8, 2019)

This guys stuff is insane quality for the price. Been using an 22x18x2 end-grain walnut as my main chopping board for the past 3 years and its held up perfectly. I even got a couple of seconds to use as amplifier stands. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Waln...164827?hash=item4da126eddb:g:0qAAAOSw8oFXyJyy


----------



## jaknil (Dec 8, 2019)

HappyamateurDK said:


> View attachment 65845
> View attachment 65846
> View attachment 65847
> 
> ...


Nice looking board.
Can you tell me, whom you got it from?
I would like to expand my number of end-grain boards, and I´m also located in Denmark.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Dec 8, 2019)

jaknil said:


> Nice looking board.
> Can you tell me, whom you got it from?
> I would like to expand my number of end-grain boards, and I´m also located in Denmark.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jaknil (Dec 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Dec 8, 2019)

jaknil said:


> Thank you!



your welcome. I think we should all be better to support small local business instead of buying mass produced products manufactured on the other side of the globe.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 8, 2019)

For members in Europe, this birch board is very well made and still affordable.


----------



## Robert (Dec 8, 2019)

My board comes from mtm wood in Russia ,cheap and good


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a huge 30x23 Boos maple edge block, and a smaller Boos walnut end block. I keep them on the counter. I use the edge block for nearly everything. The walnut block gets used here and there, but mostly catches mail. We have several sizes of the Epicurean boards kept in the cupboards that the rest of the family use, and I use for meat as well.

I have always meant to buy a Boardsmith...someday.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m just going to get a board Smith. The dark cherry sounds good. Too many positive reviews and fans of the product, plus the plastic legs make a lot of sense.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 8, 2019)

These are now done, oiled, some board butter going on too.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 8, 2019)

Those look great, though I have flashbacks of Q-Bert looking at them.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 8, 2019)

mc2442 said:


> I have flashbacks of Q-Bert looking at them.


You have flashbacks about ME? Have we met?? Back before my unfortunate accidental fall, perhaps??? All I can remember from before the accident is some weird synthesizer sounds and hopping, for some reason.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice work. Walnut and maple?


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 8, 2019)

sleepy said:


> Any thoughts on an affordable, lighter board somewhere around 15" x 10" in size? Just looking for something that's light enough for my wife to pull out and use regularly, already have a large walnut butcher's block.
> 
> I was thinking a hinoki board might fit the bill, but how heavy/light would something like a Hi Soft be in comparison? (Also, Hi Soft or Sani Tuff?) Are there better hinoki options than the Shun boards?



Hinoki will be lighter than a Hi-Soft board of equivalent size. Hinoki does have a couple significant flaws IMO it both stains easily and tends to absorb odors readily. Wetting the board before each uses reduces but does not eliminate these issues. Hi-Soft will also stain but less so than Hinoki IMO. The 15.4" x 10.2" Hasegawa is currently oos at MTC Kitchen but they do have this smaller size https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-soft-rubber-cutting-board-13-4-x-9-1-x-0-8-ht/ available and their sale continues through the 16th. I haven't personally used a Hasegawa but they should be lighter than a Hi-Soft. I'm considering purchasing this top layer sheet https://www.mtckitchen.com/nsf-soft-rubber-cutting-board-23-5-x-11-8/ without the wood core, to use on top of plastic boards.


----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2019)

FYI, Knives and Stones (US) has Hasegawa in stock.

https://knivesandstones.us/collecti...ting-board-wooden-core?variant=30571299569700


----------



## panda (Dec 8, 2019)

ian said:


> FYI, Knives and Stones (US) has Hasegawa in stock.
> 
> https://knivesandstones.us/collecti...ting-board-wooden-core?variant=30571299569700


wow those look great! my biggest gripe with hi-soft is it bends/warps.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 8, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Nice work. Walnut and maple?



Walnut, American wild cherry, sugar maple.

Wish butternut was still a (relatively) cheap hardwood as it was when I was repeatedly given it for my highschool woodshop projects back in the 1970's.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 8, 2019)

mc2442 said: ↑
I have flashbacks of Q-Bert looking at them.
You have flashbacks about ME? Have we met?? Back before my unfortunate accidental fall, perhaps??? All I can remember from before the accident is some weird synthesizer sounds and hopping, for some reason.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 9, 2019)

panda said:


> wow those look great! my biggest gripe with hi-soft is it bends/warps.



How large is your Hi-Soft? I have the 15.75"(40cm) x 11.5"(29.2cm ) from Korin and, so far, it has remained quite flat. I understand that the larger Hi-Soft boards tend to sag if unsupported but mine is small enough to be quite rigid for carrying. I hand wash all my boards rather than running through the dishwasher.
The black polyethylene boards from Korin interest me as they are said to be relatively soft. I may try one in the future. I have owned softer plastic boards in the past but both my current plastic boards, an OXO and a San Jamar with the molded-in hook, are quite hard and noticeably less kind to edges than the Hi-Soft or end grain cherry.
I remain curious about both the Hasegawas with the wood core and those that are only the thin surface mat part but I wonder about their durability. You can sand down the Hi-Soft if it becomes discolored and cut up but the Hasegawas don't give you much depth to work with.


----------



## McMan (Dec 9, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m looking pretty hard at this one for the house. Could somebody do better job of spending my $150 better than me? Is there a better deal out there?
> 
> Maple End Grain Chopping Block 20 x 15 x 3 1/2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OWEE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.rY4Db93ZXE98





labor of love said:


> I’m just going to get a board Smith. The dark cherry sounds good. Too many positive reviews and fans of the product, plus the plastic legs make a lot of sense.



Meant to reply to this earlier... The Michigan maple are nice (I've had a few), though the maple can be a little hit or miss in terms of what ends up in the block--a lot of diversity. Still, IMO a better product than Boos. A couple things to think about--first, the Michigan maple blocks use square endgrain, which means more glue joints, and the endgrain is not alternated but random, so it'll be slightly less dimensionally stable; second, these things are 3.5" tall. I'm not sure how tall you are, but adding 3.5" to a counter top can make a difference. For me the extra height was great, but I'm tall.

So you're right, all roads lead to Boardsmith, and for a few reasons... First, the boards use rectangle engrain, so less glue joints. Second, they alternate the endgrain, so more dimensional stability than random. Third, they're not super tall. Fourth, cherry! (A cherry from Boardsmith will be the next board I get. Slightly softer than maple.)


----------



## SeattleBen (Dec 10, 2019)

Add small family business to reasons one would support Boardsmith.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 10, 2019)

I ended up going with the Konosuke hinoki board from Bernal Cutlery, the other options were just a bit too pricey for what I'm looking for right now. Thanks for the suggestions though, everyone!


----------



## Ceriano (Apr 3, 2021)

Kgp said:


> View attachment 44715
> View attachment 44716
> 
> 
> ...


Is this 18 X 12? Do you find that size sufficient?


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 3, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Is this 18 X 12? Do you find that size sufficient?



Post a pic of your kitchen work area that the cutting board will be used! 

Sure a big board is cool, but really depends on your space, budget and prep habits. Here's my entire countertop, with a 17.3" x 11.4" Hasegawa—the left edge of board is only a couple inches from the sink; need the space behind board for knives/tools/ingredients, etc.; remaining space on right used for prep bowls, etc. I've comfortably used 270s and a 360 on this board—one doesn't use the entire blade length at the same time—and I'm not doing whole tuna or huge turkeys.

For me, and my space, I'd not want a much bigger board. This board also fits flat in the sink for washing.


----------



## SeattleBen (Apr 3, 2021)

Unless you're working with really large cuts of meat you'll be fine with that size. Even if you're working with pretty large fish even that size will still work.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 3, 2021)

cooper said:


> Ended up splurging a bit and went with a boardsmith......Choose the 16"x22" walnut.


Can't go wrong with a Boardsmith.


----------



## Ceriano (Apr 3, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Post a pic of your kitchen work area that the cutting board will be used!
> 
> Sure a big board is cool, but really depends on your space, budget and prep habits. Here's my entire countertop, with a 17.3" x 11.4" Hasegawa—the left edge of board is only a couple inches from the sink; need the space behind board for knives/tools/ingredients, etc.; remaining space on right used for prep bowls, etc. I've comfortably used 270s and a 360 on this board—one doesn't use the entire blade length at the same time—and I'm not doing whole tuna or huge turkeys.
> 
> ...


Space is not an issue. 18x12 will fit in the sink. 16x22 will be too wide. I think my hinoki board is 16x12. I’ll try that with the 270 gyuto if it doesn’t feel too small I’ll go with 18x12.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 3, 2021)

Herself has made another dozen or more cutting boards since I posted here last. 2 more batches of the optical illusion patterned ones as above. I was naughty and did not get one for Christmas.

After New Years, she took a bunch of her SCRAPS and made ME two boards:

End grain cutting board approx. 1.5" thick 13" X 17". Cherry, black walnut, sugar maple, yellow heart and purple heart:






Bread/pastry board approx. .75" thick X 17" X 25". Cherry, walnut, white ash and maple:






Leftovers are A-OK!


----------



## Kgp (Apr 3, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Is this 18 X 12? Do you find that size sufficient?


18x24, 3 inches thick walnut. Don’t think I’ll wear it out in my lifetime.


----------



## LostHighway (Apr 3, 2021)

Kgp said:


> 18x24, 3 inches thick walnut. Don’t think I’ll wear it out in my lifetime.



And lifting it will help to keep you fit in your old age


----------



## McMan (Apr 3, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Post a pic of your kitchen work area that the cutting board will be used!
> 
> Sure a big board is cool, but really depends on your space, budget and prep habits. Here's my entire countertop, with a 17.3" x 11.4" Hasegawa—the left edge of board is only a couple inches from the sink; need the space behind board for knives/tools/ingredients, etc.; remaining space on right used for prep bowls, etc. I've comfortably used 270s and a 360 on this board—one doesn't use the entire blade length at the same time—and I'm not doing whole tuna or huge turkeys.
> 
> ...


No after pics of the silkie?!
Did you do the ginseng/etc for the soup? (Around me, the markets that sell silkies sell a pre-pack whole spice mix right next to them (ginseng, dried shrooms, spices, a certain fungus I think (?), etc.)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 3, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Post a pic of your kitchen work area that the cutting board will be used!
> 
> Sure a big board is cool, but really depends on your space, budget and prep habits. Here's my entire countertop, with a 17.3" x 11.4" Hasegawa—the left edge of board is only a couple inches from the sink; need the space behind board for knives/tools/ingredients, etc.; remaining space on right used for prep bowls, etc. I've comfortably used 270s and a 360 on this board—one doesn't use the entire blade length at the same time—and I'm not doing whole tuna or huge turkeys.
> 
> ...


Awww, I couldn't


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 4, 2021)

McMan said:


> No after pics of the silkie?!
> Did you do the ginseng/etc for the soup? (Around me, the markets that sell silkies sell a pre-pack whole spice mix right next to them (ginseng, dried shrooms, spices, a certain fungus I think (?), etc.)


Used a bunch spices in the soup—referenced a few recipes! Breaking down silkie a cool experience, bones are rock hard compared to regular chicken.



Corradobrit1 said:


> Awww, I couldn't
> View attachment 121199


This silkie raised for food, no different than farmed ducks, cattle, pigs, etc. Just chicken soup. You should try it sometime!

Cutting board is a Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board 17.3" x 11.4" x 0.8"—probably one of my best kitchen investments.


----------



## adam92 (Apr 14, 2021)

I love my hasegawa cutting board


----------



## waxy (Apr 20, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Used a bunch spices in the soup—referenced a few recipes! Breaking down silkie a cool experience, bones are rock hard compared to regular chicken.
> 
> 
> This silkie raised for food, no different than farmed ducks, cattle, pigs, etc. Just chicken soup. You should try it sometime!
> ...



Wow this made me salivate, I love the broth from all those herbs and spices with the silky.
You also have a fresh silky! The meat is much chewier than the frozen ones.

I usually ball up a clump of sticky rice and place it in the center, eat it as I eat the silky.
Looks really good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## waxy (Apr 20, 2021)

Did you also get that plate from Korin? I was thinking about getting the same thing, love the contrast on it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 20, 2021)

waxy said:


> Did you also get that plate from Korin? I was thinking about getting the same thing, love the contrast on it.


No, bowl bought at MTC. Love that shop, easy for me to get to.


----------



## tomsch (Apr 23, 2021)

I've been using Yoshihiro X-Large lately. My counter is pretty big so I ended up buying two that abut together if I need more cutting space. They do tend to stain so it takes a little work to keep them clean. Seriously thinking about moving to a Boardsmith soon as I do miss a wood board.


----------



## Perzua (Apr 23, 2021)

tomsch said:


> I've been using Yoshihiro X-Large lately. My counter is pretty big so I ended up buying two that abut together if I need more cutting space. They do tend to stain so it takes a little work to keep them clean. Seriously thinking about moving to a Boardsmith soon as I do miss a wood board.



Do you have blue one ?


----------

